# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  الملك يحضر حفل زفاف الامير فيصل

## الحصن نيوز

حضر جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني، وجلالة الملكة رانيا العبدالله، حفل العشاء الذي أقيم في قصر العقبة مساء اليوم بمناسبة زفاف صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير فيصل بن الحسين، وسمو الأميرة سارة الفيصل.

وحضر الحفل عدد من أصحاب السمو الأمراء والأميرات، والسيد بسام قباني والسيدة عقيلته، والدا سمو الأميرة سارة الفيصل، وعدد من آل قباني الكرام، وجمع من المدعوين.

وكانت مراسم عقد قران صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير فيصل بن الحسين، وسمو الأميرة سارة الفيصل قد تمت بحضور جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني في الرابع والعشرين من شهر أيار الماضي .

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

